# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Жвачка или жевачка?

## doninphxaz

Интересно, жевательная резинка это скорее «жвачка» или «жевачка»?

----------


## Lampada

Жвачка (разг.), жевательная резинка.

----------


## BappaBa

По-моему, большинство говорит "жевачка".

----------


## Wowik

До жевательной резинки была жвачка - пережёвываемая пища, и даже жвачные животные.
Все произносили грамотно - жвачка. 
Потом появилась жевательная резинка. Её дети, да и взрослые, стали называть жевачкой, но поскольку уже было "правильное литературное" слово жвачка примерно про то же самое, то все словари продолжают настаивать на существовании только одного "правильного" варианта, а другой вариант, если и призна_ю_т, то считают разговорным.  http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=Жвачка

----------

